# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  share point ne win server 2003

## hdmi

pershendetje

kerkoj ndihme per te aktivizuar share point ne windows server 2003.

----------


## hdmi

pershendetje

kerkoj ndihme se si te instaloj share point ne windows 2003.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

share point services apo share point server apo share point foundations etj etj etj shpjegohu me mire se cfare do te besh

----------

